

RSS index for academic journals - phugoid
http://paperfeed.org/

======
phugoid
That's a small project of mine. I initially prefixed the submission title with
"Show HN:", but it was renamed by a moderator.

I'm sorry if I broke any rules, but I didn't find any guidance on the
"Guidelines" page.

~~~
photon_off
Really great work here. I love organized data.

------
Saad_M
Thanks for this resource. It’s very useful! As a Natural Language Generation
researcher there was a few journals that could of been added:

AI Communications (RSS Feed:
[http://iospress.metapress.com/content/103140/?sortorder=asc&...](http://iospress.metapress.com/content/103140/?sortorder=asc&export=rss))

Computational Linguistics (RSS Feed:
[http://www.mitpressjournals.org/action/showFeed?ui=0&mi=...](http://www.mitpressjournals.org/action/showFeed?ui=0&mi=3c3lwf&ai=t0&jc=coli&type=etoc&feed=rss))

Natural Language Engineering (RSS Feed:
<http://journals.cambridge.org/data/rss/feed_NLE_rss_2.0.xml>)

------
smackay
What a great resource. I like the fact that the searches work for the
abstracts and not just the titles.

Would it be possible to display the journal titles alphabetically - scanning
through "Journal of ...." is hard work.

Edit: Some of the rss feeds from journals are way out of date. e.g. Journal of
Avian Biology lists only 2 papers from 2009. Displaying date ranges for the
feeds might be useful.

~~~
phugoid
I hadn't realized that the journal titles are not alphabetized within one
letter's page (for example on the J page). EDIT: Fixed!

If you visit the Journal of Avian Biology on the publisher's site, you only
get those two items...
<http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/rss/journal/118513172>

~~~
smackay
By adding dates it would be easy to see where journals are not keeping their
feeds up to date and so give some feedback on the relative quality of the
search results.

------
NeilCJames
I like this. A lot. If I could add a bit of advice from a domain of personal
interest, I highly recommend pulling economics papers from repec.org as well
as from individual journals. Right now the best way to stay on top of new
papers in econ is the nep.repec.org mailing lists, and I'd much prefer to pull
them down via RSS. Good niche, and I like the presentation.

~~~
phugoid
Thanks! I would consider building a separate site for economics; it would get
harder to find things if I go wider than science/engineering.

------
stinkytaco
Does this only do open access journals? I wonder if something like this could
be adapted to work with a link resolver for subscription aggregators like
EBSCO or JStor? This basically looks like a free version of EBSCO A to Z.

------
drewbuschhorn
As a former organometallic chemist, I immediately tried to get find a subfeed
for chemistry. Best I could do was: <http://paperfeed.org/taxonomy/term/636>
journal listings. Any thoughts on making RSS by tag available?

Other big chemistry ones that aggregate multiple (chemistry) journals are:
<http://chemfeeds.com/> <http://cb.openmolecules.net/>

~~~
phugoid
Yes, I had that feature enabled for a while but then removed it. In the case
of "Chemistry", you'd end up with one RSS feed for hundreds of journals, maybe
too wide a selection for most users.

If I can generate enough interest in this site, the next phase would be to add
User Accounts, and let the user check off which feeds he/she wants to track.
Then they would have their own RSS feed based on that selection, that they
could view on the site or pull using a feed reader.

I want to build some pagerank and see the interest level before continuing.

------
ez77
For those philosophically oriented, PhilPapers is a great aggregation site:
<http://philpapers.org/>

------
korch
I love this! Is there a way to cut to the chase, taking it to the logical
conclusion: a plain, old, linear RSS feed for every published academic
journal?

~~~
kgosser
^ 2nd this

